# Clean & Simple cleaner from Sierra Solutions - scam or miracle cleaning solution?



## REV

A sales guy just came to my door selling Clean and Simple by Sierra solutions - it's a concentrated cleaning solution. It really was amazing - cleaned my grout, walls, driveway, and front door. He's coming back to deliver it soon, and I'm trying to investigate before I pay him.

They will not divulge the ingredients of the cleaning solution, besides saying that it is non toxic, has no bleach or phosphates, and that it contains emulsifiers and surfactants. He sprayed some on his finger and licked it. I put some on my finger, and it had a mild smell, but it literally disappeared in a few seconds.

Does anyone have any info on whether this stuff is safe or not?

Thanks!!

Rachel


----------



## Katie T

I have never heard of it but would google for safety and reviews. It would concern me that they won't tell you what is in it. That part seems fishy to me.


----------



## manchestermafia

I had someone come to my door one time, and I was a sucker and bought it. Not sure what the brand was though, but the sales pitch sounds the same. The bottle I received didn't perform like the bottle of stuff he had. I think it is a scam. Be careful!


----------



## ~*max*~

I am interested too. How did you make out REV?


----------



## ali7846

OMG! I just bought a gallon! Its a little expensive ($75) but wow, it works! I jsut cleaned duct tape residue (years old) off of our porch window, rust off of my old car, spray paint from the driveway, and the baked on stuff from under my stovetop burners! They key is to let it sit for a minute or so. I have aboslutely no complaints (besides that the sales guy was slightly creepy... but then again way more normal than most door to door guys!) I'm nto a rep or anything.. just a college kid thats slightly OCD about cleaning and absolutely amazed!


----------



## ali7846

Oh, by the way, I used an old sponge to clean... That may help!


----------



## Mergath

Wow, this thread is old, isn't it? Lol.


----------



## Mr Dink

I bought a gallon and it cleans soot and grime from the mortor between the bricks around the house but it doesn't clean the stains off of the carpet in the car or the stains off of the carpet in our home. I don't recommend buying it as I feel it is over priced as it seems to be just another cleaning product. It doesn't seem to have done any damage to either carpets. I suspect other products from Amway or the local store are just as effective. Keep your money.


----------



## AllusMOMS

I have been using clean & simple for years and I love it! I have a diluted bottle in almost every room in my house. It works great on all of our stains...three kids and a dog, I have even used it to clean our fish tank! Carpet stains are no problem my kids could paint on the carpet....no worries! What I have found to work best is use really HOT water and apply generously...no really spray the stuff it's economical. Then all you should need to do is blot out with a cloth, and repeat if necessary, but if you do it good enough the first time you shouldn't have to. Also when you shampoo the carpet use really hot water and pre-spot noticeable stains first and it will work great! I also love it on our RV, my patio furniture, grease on the stove, countertops, walls, kids, kids tennis shoes, laundry stains anything and everything I love it!







Thank you Sierra Solutions for helping keep our house amazingly clean!







Oh and my last order has lasted my home 4 1/2 years....so yeah buy clean & simple and save your money....it lasts a LONG time! Thanks again!


----------



## CarefulConsumer

I realize this thread is really old, but I received a visit from one of these door-to-door salesmen today and thought I'd share my experience here, since this site came up near the top of my Google search for "Sierra Solutions". The young man selling the stuff was nice, not a creep at all and probably still in high school, by the looks of him. He gave a quick demonstration using marker on some terrycloth fabric he had with him, then sprayed a stain on the cement in front of my door. Amazingly, the stuff worked and had no odor - it completely removed the cement stain caused by ferric chloride! What really dissuaded me from purchasing the stuff is that the salesman had no literature on the product (I would've liked a brochure or something) and I had to "buy it now" in order to save money (he said it was more expensive online), which just sounds like a bunch of baloney, regardless of what's being sold.


----------

